# bMac



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

How is BMac doing at camp?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He'll be doing better if they can somehow move Thornton and Jimmer off that roster.


----------

